# How to lower launch angle



## albie999 (Apr 22, 2020)

With the lock-down, and lucky enough to have a Skytrak, am trying to figure how to reduce my launch angles.  At the moment, with my 7 Iron, I am getting upto 155 yds total (carry 135-140 yds), however my launch angle is always quite high.  My Ben Ross 7 Iron is lofted at 30.5, with a regular flex shaft, it seems to launch anywhere between 27-32 (depending on the strike)

I have tried ball position (slightly further back in stance) and also delofting the club (pushing handle forward) etc ... but cannot seem to resolve the high launch.  Could it just be my clubs tending to produce a high launch, the reg flex shaft?
Here is a few shots


----------



## Wabinez (Apr 22, 2020)

the swing is a dynamic movement  - whatever you do at address does not mean you will do this at impact.  If you are flipping the club, then the clubhead overtakes the hands and will cause a high initial launch.  I know this, as I suffer with it....and my clubs are completely different to yours.

Its the Archer, not the arrow.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 22, 2020)

See which shaft you have in your irons then google the specs, it may be a low kickpoint shaft which causes a higher launch.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 22, 2020)

Most Benross irons are, loosely,  classed as Game improvement or Super Game improvement irons and will have a low CoG that is designed to launch high.
A 30.5" loft on a 7 iron does suggest it's designed that way and you may find theres not much you can do to significantly change the launch.


----------



## albie999 (Apr 22, 2020)

drive4show said:



			See which shaft you have in your irons then google the specs, it may be a low kickpoint shaft which causes a higher launch.
		
Click to expand...

Here is the details, but to be honest, a lot of that means nothing to me

Club                 Loft            Lie       Length                   Swingweight     Grip                          Shaft


----------



## IainP (Apr 22, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Most Benross irons are, loosely,  classed as Game improvement or Super Game improvement irons and will have a low CoG that is designed to launch high.
A 30.5" loft on a 7 iron does suggest it's designed that way and you may find theres not much you can do to significantly change the launch.
		
Click to expand...

I'll offer some alternative views.
I have the evolution r irons.
In lessons pre lockdown the teaching pro would pick up my iron and demonstrate a launch of circa 10 degrees less than I was achieving.
Technique over technology in this instance.


----------



## bobmac (Apr 22, 2020)

Did you normally take a divot after the ball?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 22, 2020)

albie999 said:



			Here is the details, but to be honest, a lot of that means nothing to me

Club                 Loft            Lie       Length                   Swingweight     Grip                          Shaft
View attachment 30133

Click to expand...

So which shaft is it? The KBS is a steel shaft and the Kuro is graphite.


----------



## albie999 (Apr 22, 2020)

drive4show said:



			So which shaft is it? The KBS is a steel shaft and the Kuro is graphite.
		
Click to expand...

Whoops sorry, it is the KBS Tour 90 Steel


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Apr 22, 2020)

Try a DST Compressor if you want to get some shaft lean at impact into your golf swing.

I present too much dynamic loft at impact and I have loaned one from my Pro. 

Takes a bit of getting used too and will go sideways if you get it wrong at impact so feedback is great.

Quite a few on here have got/used them.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 22, 2020)

albie999 said:



			Whoops sorry, it is the KBS Tour 90 Steel
		
Click to expand...

https://www.kbsgolfshafts.com/shop/tour-90/

There you go, the clue is the bit that says 'for players seeking a higher trajectory'


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 22, 2020)

Traminator said:



			The club and the shaft are irrelevant.
Any slight element of skill and you should easily be able to adjust the launch.
As someone said above, it's you not the club.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I guess you might be right. Thinking about it I'm not sure why manufacturers make clubs that are easy to launch as everyone has enough skill to do it anyway.


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 22, 2020)

why do you want to hit it lower?

you might end up with less carry


----------



## albie999 (Apr 22, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			why do you want to hit it lower?

you might end up with less carry
		
Click to expand...

Want a more penetrating ball flight, which from what I read/been told, should give me more distance.  When I slightly thin, or get a low launch angle (by mistake), I get at least another 10 yds, as per below .. which I admit, was way offline though lol


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Apr 22, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			why do you want to hit it lower?

you might end up with less carry
		
Click to expand...

That's a good question?
However, if you really do want it lower,
  I am wondering if you are hitting a fade or a draw?
I think it is ,generally speaking ,the case that a shot that draws, as opposed to fades will fly lower. ( all things being equal)


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 22, 2020)

albie999 said:



			Want a more penetrating ball flight, which from what I read/been told, should give me more distance.  When I slightly thin, or get a low launch angle (by mistake), I get at least another 10 yds, as per below .. which I admit, was way offline though lol

View attachment 30134

Click to expand...

looking at those numbers looks like thats down to less spin on the ball which account for more roll as well.

your shorter ones have a 1000 revs more spin on them, i'm no expert but i don't think its ball flights thats the problem


----------



## jim8flog (Apr 22, 2020)

I have tried for about 30 years to work out how to hit a lower trajectory shot as my stock shot and have tried virtually every shaft in the book. Let me know if you find the secret.

 Mind you looking at those figures I would not want that much roll with a 7 iron.  Is it the same when actually playing to a reasonably receptive green?


----------



## bobmac (Apr 22, 2020)

I don't know if you have me on your ignore list or you just missed my question, so here it is again.........
Did you normally take a divot after the ball?


----------



## albie999 (Apr 22, 2020)

bobmac said:



			I don't know if you have me on your ignore list or you just missed my question, so here it is again.........
Did you normally take a divot after the ball?
		
Click to expand...

Sorry Bobmac .. missed that comment ..... I tend to "pick" the ball off the top of the grass .... working in the sim, cannot really tell at the moment


----------



## bobmac (Apr 22, 2020)

albie999 said:



			Sorry Bobmac .. missed that comment ..... I tend to "pick" the ball off the top of the grass .... working in the sim, cannot really tell at the moment
		
Click to expand...

Ok, heres a drill you can try.
You may want to use plastic balls to prevent injury.
The idea is to hit the front ball without hitting the back ball.
If you get it right and miss the back ball, you should hear a thump as the club hits the mat.


----------



## albie999 (Apr 22, 2020)

bobmac said:



			Ok, heres a drill you can try.
You may want to use plastic balls to prevent injury.
The idea is to hit the front ball without hitting the back ball.
If you get it right and miss the back ball, you should hear a thump as the club hits the mat.

]
		
Click to expand...

Tried and ouch and no, could not leave the back ball in place lol

Although, these 2 shots, not to bad, maybe I just have to accept that I don't play enough, and these shots with 7 iron (ignore the 9 iron showing in pic), will do on the course


----------



## Imurg (Apr 22, 2020)

What ball do you play?


----------



## albie999 (Apr 22, 2020)

Imurg said:



			What ball do you play?
		
Click to expand...

Whatever I can get hold of  .. but more seriously, those 2 shots were taken with a TM Project (S), although I get similar shots with Callaway Supersoft's, and even with the rock hard Slazenger V300's


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 22, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Many shafts are so similar in performance that it's only robot testing that throws up the differences claimed by the manufacturers.

There's no secret, it's just slightly different technique.
		
Click to expand...

That's interesting because I just looked back at my trackman report from my fitting last year and there was an average difference of over 600rpm between the lowest and highest spinning shafts that I tested and they were all what would be deemed 'lower spin' shafts. That would suggest to me that the shaft does make a difference.


----------



## chrisd (Apr 22, 2020)

drive4show said:



			That's interesting because I just looked back at my trackman report from my fitting last year and there was an average difference of over 600rpm between the lowest and highest spinning shafts that I tested and they were all what would be deemed 'lower spin' shafts. That would suggest to me that the shaft does make a difference.
		
Click to expand...

Was that the difference between a fat and a thinned chip?
😂😂😂😂


----------



## Imurg (Apr 22, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Congratulations 🎊

The OP is asking about how to change launch angle, I'm giving him real-world advice, not forum/advertising BS.
		
Click to expand...

You can change launch angle by 4• just by changing the ball.
That can equate to 5-6 yards....


----------



## MendieGK (Apr 22, 2020)

With that ball speed you won’t hit it much further anyway. Spin numbers are pretty reasonable, ok you could maybe hit launch a little lower, but peak height is pretty solid too.

Ignore swing speed on Skytrak it’s a guess


----------



## albie999 (Apr 22, 2020)

MendieGK said:



			With that ball speed you won’t hit it much further anyway. Spin numbers are pretty reasonable, ok you could maybe hit launch a little lower, but peak height is pretty solid too.

Ignore swing speed on Skytrak it’s a guess
		
Click to expand...

Would you say that is low, medium or high (not) ball speed then ... am I just average  lol


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 22, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Congratulations 🎊

The OP is asking about how to change launch angle, I'm giving him real-world advice, not forum/advertising BS.
		
Click to expand...

No you're not, you are just trying to belittle other posters. I've given real world advice that different shafts affect spin rates and launch angles. I agree that a degree of skill and consistency is required as well for a noticeable difference but that is down to the OP to work on.


----------



## albie999 (Apr 22, 2020)

OK .. so I am such a data nerd lol ... anyway .. 4 different balls .. Shot 1 Slazenger V300, Shot 2 Callaway SuperSoft, Shot 3 TM Project (S), Shot 4 ProV1 ... also not exactly sure what happens with my 20 yds reduction in distance .. maybe tired  ... Tried to make them as similar as possible (took a few shots lol)








V300                                  Callaway SS                      TM Project (S)                  ProV1


----------



## MendieGK (Apr 22, 2020)

albie999 said:



			Would you say that is low, medium or high (not) ball speed then ... am I just average  lol
		
Click to expand...

I’d have said average 😁


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 22, 2020)

In an ideal world, the launch angle should be the number of the club -1 x1000   (ie 7 iron should spin approx 6000rpm) or thereabouts so in your picture above you are generating a lot of spin with all 4 different balls.


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 22, 2020)

Inconsistency won’t help.
Have you tried googling dynamic loft


----------



## jim8flog (Apr 22, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Many shafts are so similar in performance that it's only robot testing that throws up the differences claimed by the manufacturers.
		
Click to expand...

Having tried lots of different shafts on the same head not a comment I would totally agree with. Dispersion and distance can vary quite a lot but I agree height is very difficult with the naked eye.




i


----------



## clubchamp98 (Apr 22, 2020)

I had a fitting at Ping just before lockdown.
I was hitting the ball very low.
Had AWT WHITE SHAFT IN TITLEIST AP2 . Off the shelf prize I won.
Went to XP 95 in ping i210 and the difference was amazing.
Much higher ball flight and 7 yds longer.
So equipment can alter your flight you just need to have the right type.
But you must be able to control the ball and flight is one of the variables.


----------



## jim8flog (Apr 22, 2020)

Traminator said:



			So you don't agree that many shafts are very similar?
		
Click to expand...

They are many shafts that are similar there also many shafts that are not.

For anything lower than about 110 gramme shaft I start to notice the difference and if go to 85 the difference is very noticeable.


----------



## MendieGK (Apr 22, 2020)

Traminator said:



			That's exactly what I said.
		
Click to expand...

I’m so glad you’ve joined the forum. 2 threads I’ve seen you commenting all you’ve done is tell people they’re wrong.


----------



## Griffsters (Apr 22, 2020)

Not gone through every comment on the thread but I'm finding that if I can focus on where I want the cub to hit the ground, ie, slightly after the ball, this helps. In theory this means my club head should still be on a slightly downward trajectory in the arc hence lowering dynamic loft. *shrugs*

Edit: If I look at my swing I've normally 'flipped' my wrists on a bad swing. Weight transfer rotation whatever it is I also try and keep my hands quiet as well. Try being the operative word


----------



## albie999 (Apr 23, 2020)

Watched a Dan Hendrickson video last night (below) where he analyses his wifes swing.  Although she is still way ahead of me, I could see similar issues in her swing to mind (slight to the right, high loft/launch), he has advised her to feel like the club is exiting left, so I had a go last night ..... the result


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 23, 2020)

or  try blades they tend to have a lower flight


----------



## JustOne (Apr 23, 2020)

albie999 said:



			Tried and ouch and no, could not leave the back ball in place lol
		
Click to expand...

Do you not think that you should therefore DO the drill that Bobmac suggested until you CAN avoid the back ball?

You seem to have dismissed it rather quckly.

The whole point of drills is that you do them, and then do them again.... and again..... (x1000)


----------



## clubchamp98 (Apr 23, 2020)

albie999 said:



			Want a more penetrating ball flight, which from what I read/been told, should give me more distance.  When I slightly thin, or get a low launch angle (by mistake), I get at least another 10 yds, as per below .. which I admit, was way offline though lol

View attachment 30134

Click to expand...

You might get more distance on a computer !
In the real world you will lose yardage as they will be in the rough or trees.
155yds with 7 iron is quite decent.
With a low flight you will need to play away from any flag over a bunker or tight to the edge of the green.
Most R&D now is for higher flight and drop and stop.
So I think you might make things more difficult for yourself lowering your flight.
Almost every am I have ever played with who hit the ball low has said to me “ I wish I could hit it higher to be able to stop it on the green.”
Especially when the greens get firm.


----------



## hairball_89 (Apr 23, 2020)

albie999 said:



			Tried and ouch and no, could not leave the back ball in place lol
		
Click to expand...

I'd work on this. I try and put a towel down 3/4 balls width behind the ball when at the range and avoid hitting it. Clearly that's less steep an angle of attack than the ball, but it's helped my strike no end. It's definitely hard at first but the results have been alarming!


----------



## albie999 (Apr 23, 2020)

JustOne said:



			Do you not think that you should therefore DO the drill that Bobmac suggested until you CAN avoid the back ball?

You seem to have dismissed it rather quckly.

The whole point of drills is that you do them, and then do them again.... and again..... (x1000)
		
Click to expand...

Nope, not dismissed it, and appreciate the advice from Bobmac, so it is just one of the things that I will work on


----------

